# Whole Deer Leg



## auctionjim (Aug 20, 2008)

*hey i am looking to see if anyone has a good recipe for smoking a whole leg of mule deer. never tried before and i am looking for some input*

*jim*


----------



## richtee (Aug 20, 2008)

No mule experience here... but someone surly does. Stop into the Roll Call forum and give us an intro... your experience, smoker type  etc. It's just polite, and we're nosy that way  :{)  Welcome to SMF!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with Texas Hunter, MoJo marinade and bacon drape and I'd say don't go over 145* internal for the best results.


----------



## richtee (Aug 20, 2008)

Copied from my welcome post in Roll Call:
Now..I DO have Whitetail experience. I rubbed the front shoulder down with rendered bacon grease, shook on my rub, and used some more grease in my standard mopping sauce for it. Came out VERY moist and tender... as PORK FAT RULES!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 20, 2008)

Do not overcook!!  My only advise.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 20, 2008)

mule deer is no different than any other deer - 

i've got a friend in tennessee who does it this way (see link below). i am sure that if your equipment, preferences etc. are a bit different, they can be adapted from the basic method he describes:

http://www.baitshopboyz.com/forum/fo....asp?TID=10155


----------



## auctionjim (Aug 22, 2008)

*thanks for the info guys...i will try this weekend*


*jim*


----------



## big game cook (Aug 23, 2008)

some good advice already. last fall i got a venison ham kit from a processor supply and cured a whole deer quarter. and smoked it. it was really good. i was shocked how close to ham deer could taste.

also you can lard it but placing thin strips of pork fat into the quarter by making thin slits and inserting the fat strips into it. hepls add flavor and keep it moist.


----------

